# Lauterbrunnen Early June --clothing



## Teddie2 (Jan 22, 2012)

We are planning a trip to Europe (London, Paris, Italy, Switerland --in that order) we will be in Switzerland the first week in June elsewhere mid to end of May.  We plan on going up to schilthorn for breakfast, up to Murren and Wengen--do a bit of hiking to the falls in the area--we will be there for three days and then one afternoon in Bern--.
My question is about clothing and temperature--we are trying to go with one back pack and a carry on bag for the entire three weeks which means things have to be lightweight and not bulky--
I have no idea what kind of clothing I will need for this area --I have a fleece pullover shirt--and a packable down vest.. just wondering if I should have a sweater(although bulky) and/or a jacket and if so how heavy.. I tend to be feel the cold easily.
Also, shoes, I have some keen hiking sandals which are amazingly comfortable and had planned to wear them most of the time but not sure if they will be ok --even with socks for Switzerland... I don't want to bring heavy shoes again, weight and bulk... any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## optimist (Jan 22, 2012)

We just came back from two weeks of travel where we did a lot of moving from place to place. We had overpacked and it was a big schlep. 
The fleece sweater and down vest should be plenty warm enough with some layering. The sandals should be fine too, unless it rains but I think it's a mistake to carry something heavy around three countries just because you will need it for one or two days at the end of your trip. 
Just prepare for rain... If you are dry, even a little chilly is bearable but cold and wet is not fun.


----------



## klpca (Jan 22, 2012)

We were in Lauterbrunnen in early June last year. Hate to tell you, we had some weather. Quite a bit of rain and it was chilly. We were told that it was unusual, but I wouldn't have been warm enough with fleece/down vest combo. I am always cold too, my husband wasn't as uncomfortable as I was.

I have a secret weapon though - a boiled wool jacket. It is surprisingly warm yet lightweight to pack (although a wee bit bulky). I think you can find them on Lands End. I usually pair it with a waterproof shell which weighs nothing. As far as shoes, we had some mud at the higher elevations, especially hiking from Mannlichen to Grindlewald, but if you are only taking short hikes, the keens/socks combo may work. I took my boots and trekking poles and was happy that I had them.

Don't forget gloves, a scarf, and a hat of some kind. They will come in handy all over the place. I do hope that you have better weather than we did. We were in Lauterbrunnen fow a whole week and only had two sunny days, but they were glorious!



Teddie2 said:


> We are planning a trip to Europe (London, Paris, Italy, Switerland --in that order) we will be in Switzerland the first week in June elsewhere mid to end of May.  We plan on going up to schilthorn for breakfast, up to Murren and Wengen--do a bit of hiking to the falls in the area--we will be there for three days and then one afternoon in Bern--.
> My question is about clothing and temperature--we are trying to go with one back pack and a carry on bag for the entire three weeks which means things have to be lightweight and not bulky--
> I have no idea what kind of clothing I will need for this area --I have a fleece pullover shirt--and a packable down vest.. just wondering if I should have a sweater(although bulky) and/or a jacket and if so how heavy.. I tend to be feel the cold easily.
> Also, shoes, I have some keen hiking sandals which are amazingly comfortable and had planned to wear them most of the time but not sure if they will be ok --even with socks for Switzerland... I don't want to bring heavy shoes again, weight and bulk... any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Laurie (Jan 22, 2012)

You could also have snow; we did, in the Italian Alps, one year in early June (also were told it wasn't typical - but we sure missed our down jackets). I don't think sandals would be the best footwear.    There are waterproof / gortex hiking shoes which aren't that heavy, at places like REI etc. I would pack a pair of waterproof (gortex-type) pants which can fit over your regular pants and provide windbreak too.

As far as airline carry-on bags, you can bring a coat in addition to your carry-on allowance, so a waterproof shell with a full down liner, which can be also worn as 2 separate items, might be a good idea. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Teddie2 (Jan 22, 2012)

optimist said:


> We just came back from two weeks of travel where we did a lot of moving from place to place. We had overpacked and it was a big schlep.
> *Exactly what we are trying to avoid*
> 
> "boiled wool jacket. It is surprisingly warm yet lightweight to pack (although a wee bit bulky). I think you can find them on Lands End. I usually pair it with a waterproof shell which weighs nothing"
> ...


----------



## amycurl (Jan 22, 2012)

I would second the lightweight silk underwear....I'd get tops as well as bottoms. I lived in the Italian Alps for six months (Jan-June,) and it was a big deal when we could shed down to a single-layer.   They are lightweight to carry and easy to shed if you're doing heavy hiking and getting warm.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 22, 2012)

We just bought some very cool ultra-lightweight down jackets that weigh a few ounces (they feel weightless to me), and pack down into a tiny nylon stuff sack, which is included with the jacket. You could literally carry this jacket in a pocket. 

The brand is "Big Chill Tech Packables", and we found them at Burlington Coat Factory for 39.99. Maybe you can find these somewhere in your area. Looks like they're more expensive online.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, and 2 more packing tips re: jackets, long trips, & carry-on:

You can bungee your jacket to your roll-on carry-on while you walk to free up your hands, I use this method to carry my 2-layer jacket. It can double as a blanket (+/or pillow) during your flight.

Also, I bought one of those u-shaped airline pillows that snap onto your suitcase - and made sure it came with a washable zippered case. I have  removed the inside pillow, and stuffed it full of a soft jacket on some trips, so it's 2 items in one, and doesn't need to fit into the suitcase.

Our European trips are often 3-4 weeks and cover really different climates, and I hate to be cold. A couple of years ago, our checked luggage got delayed for several days on our way there, so we're trying to do everything carry-on now - one small rolling bag + 1 backpack or computer bag each. 

Exception is when we want to take hiking poles that we can't board with - then we'll check only 1 bag.


----------



## Teddie2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Laurie said:


> We just bought some very cool ultra-lightweight down jackets that weigh a few ounces (they feel weightless to me), and pack down into a tiny nylon stuff sack, which is included with the jacket. You could literally carry this jacket in a pocket.
> 
> The brand is "Big Chill Tech Packables", and we found them at Burlington Coat Factory for 39.99. Maybe you can find these somewhere in your area. Looks like they're more expensive online.



Just looked for them online and see them in all prices but some for 29 not bad.. great tip.. I don't see any for men anywhere though... I guess they have them just for women?  Did you wear them and if so were they very warm.. wondering if I need to buy them or if my down vest (which is a very good one) with layers and a waterproof windproof jacke willl do...I am trying to keep things simple and they seem to be getting complicated  THanks


----------



## Laurie (Jan 23, 2012)

Teddie2, we've just bought these (yes women's only), and are wearing them under another layer at home to go for some long walks in pretty chilly temps (30's and 40's). They're not stand-alone jackets in cold wind - you need to add a wind-breaker - but add toastiness without weight, when layering. You can wear them under +/or over other layers. I actually have 2 styles now, one with a big collar sort of like a loose turtleneck when zipped all the way, so it takes the place of a scarf. They're also comfy for wearing indoors.

When we went to the Italian Alps in early June, one day when it was snowing I had to shorten up our hike at the beautiful Alpi de Siusi and go back in - I was too cold to continue. It was a long way to travel and end up underdressed for the very activities we traveled there for. BUT there are shops there, the next day I bought the warmest pair of polar-tech gloves I've ever owned.



amycurl said:


> I lived in the Italian Alps for six months (Jan-June,)



amycurl, where did you live for 6 months? I'm envious! We spent a week in Val de Gardena a few years ago, and this past October, a week outside Merano. I'd go back!


----------



## Teddie2 (Jan 25, 2012)

- I was too cold to continue. It was a long way to travel and end up underdressed for the very activities we traveled there for. BUT there are shops there, the next day I bought the warmest pair of polar-tech gloves I've ever owned.

You just gave me a thought that since it is our last stop on the trip we may want to just purchase extra clothing we may need depending on the weather rather than carrying it around the two and a half weeks before


----------



## amycurl (Jan 25, 2012)

I lived in Brunnenberg, one of the castles that you probably saw above Merano. It was a short walk up to Dorf Tirol, and a longer walk down to Merano. 

I remember taking a trip to Florence from there in the early spring, and thinking that it would be warm because it was "south." Hah! It actually snowed in Florence that week! Brunnenberg was often just under the snow line--there was a house on the mountain directly across the valley from us, but maybe 200 ft higher up. Often, you'd look across and it would be snowing on them, but raining on us!


----------



## Teddie2 (Jan 25, 2012)

ok early spring but not early June right?


----------



## amycurl (Jan 29, 2012)

Right.  By June, you will be fine. (I think it was probably early March...)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Teddie2 said:


> Lauterbrunnen Early June





klpca said:


> We were in Lauterbrunnen in early June last year



amazing looking place


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 30, 2012)

Did exactly this but in July with the intent of hiking down from the restaurant.  Lots of snow so we took the lift down one stop and exited there.  We still had snow for the first half an hour.

You've been given good advice in regards to lightweight layering.  I'd look at bringing a couple base layers (http://www.patagonia.com), a lightweight wind resistant fleece, an outer windshell and a pair of hiking pants with the zip-off legs.  Sure, they aren't the most elegant looking things you'll ever wear but you'll be glad you have them if you need them AND they are very lightweight and not bulky.

Weather will be variable depending on the elevation - if you want to start off higher then you need the appropriate dress.

Hiking sandals with snow = bad idea.  You don't need hiking boots if you stick to the trail but a decent pair of closed shoes would be a better idea.

Coming down that far can be very tough on your knees - you may want to purchase hiking poles after you arrive - they can greatly reduce the stress on your knees.



Teddie2 said:


> We are planning a trip to Europe (London, Paris, Italy, Switerland --in that order) we will be in Switzerland the first week in June elsewhere mid to end of May.  We plan on going up to schilthorn for breakfast, up to Murren and Wengen--do a bit of hiking to the falls in the area--we will be there for three days and then one afternoon in Bern--.
> My question is about clothing and temperature--we are trying to go with one back pack and a carry on bag for the entire three weeks which means things have to be lightweight and not bulky--
> I have no idea what kind of clothing I will need for this area --I have a fleece pullover shirt--and a packable down vest.. just wondering if I should have a sweater(although bulky) and/or a jacket and if so how heavy.. I tend to be feel the cold easily.
> Also, shoes, I have some keen hiking sandals which are amazingly comfortable and had planned to wear them most of the time but not sure if they will be ok --even with socks for Switzerland... I don't want to bring heavy shoes again, weight and bulk... any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Laurie (Feb 2, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I lived in Brunnenberg, one of the castles that you probably saw above Merano. It was a short walk up to Dorf Tirol, and a longer walk down to Merano.
> 
> I remember taking a trip to Florence from there in the early spring, and thinking that it would be warm because it was "south." Hah! It actually snowed in Florence that week! Brunnenberg was often just under the snow line--there was a house on the mountain directly across the valley from us, but maybe 200 ft higher up. Often, you'd look across and it would be snowing on them, but raining on us!


Is Brunnenberg the beautiful castle that looked uninhabited, which we saw walking from Dorf Tirol to Castel Tirolo? If so, I have gorgeous photos of it surrounded by red & orange leaves, we were there during peak-leaf week, end of Oct/ beginning of Nov... In any case, that area's maybe the second prettiest place I've ever been - 2nd only to Murren & Lauterbrunnen - it took my breath away. It was warm, sunny, high in low 70's. Then we went south to Venice - out came all the layers, much colder.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, I think it's the only castle between the village and Castle Tirol. (There's another castle just past Castle Tirol.) 

I got the best tan of my life sunbathing on its roof. 

Let's see if this works:





And, I agree, it's a beautiful place....living there, I would sometimes force myself to stop and actually remind myself what an incredible place it was. I went back just a few years ago for a short visit in the fall, and it was great to see it in a totally different season. Would love to see the pics you have, if you feel like sharing, either here or via PM. *feels nostalgic*


----------



## Laurie (Feb 3, 2012)

amycurl, I sent you a message since I can't remember how I once posted pix to TUG (via photobucket) - please email me back so I can attach and send directly to you.  

And to tie this back into timesharing, even tho this is off-topic from OP's inquiry: weeks were readily avail in RCI's extra vaca's for under $300/wk, and easy to get free air using AA ff for 20,000 each way to Milan (or we came back from Rome for 20k each). Splendid hiking weather, we met a couple from Germany who go to Merano area this exact week every other year, and told us the sunny warm weather is typical.


----------

